# Manage your freshwater aquarium, tropical fishes and plants



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

All you've done is taken images and writing from a whole bunch of sources and not given them credit. 

That is called plagiarism and it is possible to be sued for plagiarizing other people's work.


----------

